# on another note, table building



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok guys. It looks like I am going to build a 5 x 12 table to mount my old Tomy track to. How about some building diagrams for framing this?
It is going to have folding legs and be (semi) portable.
Anyone?
TIA,
Scott


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Table Ideas.*

Check out the thread "Scaf's Track". He built lightweight tables with folding table legs and casters.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=171878


I adapted his design using a folding table. I already had the table and it was stored where I planned to place the track. See the following thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257356

Thanks,

Bob B.


----------

